# Advise on heavy goat



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi all it's been a while hope all has been well so my daughter took her goats to be weighed for fair checkin and one is 60 lbs the other is 80 and fair is not until beg of August so I was wondering suggestions for maintaining the weight of the bigger one to not gain much more than 10-15 more lbs they are on honor show chow xclamation about 4 lbs a day between 3 goats and I feed a flake of alfalfa twice a day for all three goats to eat I know I need to start separating them while they eat which I will maintains the weight is where I struggle I don't like to let them be hungry and the extension leader suggested to just give a lil hand ful of alfalfa once a day and do grain twice a day all opinions are welcome trying to wrap my head around it


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Cut the feed in half little by little then half feed and half oats. They are a great filler so they don't go hungry but.don't really have too much nutritionally.


----------

